
Air NZ flight to Shanghai was forced to turn back because of Taiwan reference - ValentineC
http://shanghaiist.com/2019/02/12/air-nz-flight-to-shanghai-was-forced-to-turn-back-because-of-taiwan-reference-in-paperwork/
======
entity345
The People's Republic of China should have accepted that the Republic of China
still existed and could be referred to as such.

This would have made clear to the international that this is a East/West
Germany or South/North Korea situation (which it is).

Countries know and acknowledge that Taiwan is part of China (in the same sense
as saying that Pyongyang and Seoul are both in 'Korea', not specifically North
or South) but like to use the issue as a destabilisation tool.

